

Hacker News Tokyo Japan Meetup #14 – 1st of June 2012 - dan7
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/05/%E3%83%8F%E3%83%83%E3%82%AB%E3%83%BC%E3%83%8B%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B9tokyo-meetup-14%E5%9B%9E%E9%96%8B%E5%82%AC%E3%80%802012%E5%B9%B46%E6%9C%881%E6%97%A5/

======
patio11
Ruriko and I look forward to seeing y'all there.

~~~
jason_tko
Looking forward to meeting Ruriko for the first time! See you next week mate

------
ekianjo
I mentioned this last time there was a news about this event, but any plans
for a Osaka meetup ? :)

~~~
jason_tko
Oh yeah - sorry mate. I was looking into doing one of these, but I've been so
busy that I hadn't gotten to it yet.

Lets pick a date then.

Would say, Friday the 6th of July work? I'll see if I can organise the space.

~~~
davyjones
I guess a Saturday might work out better. Friday is doubtful for me.

------
kkihara
Can someone who has attended past meetups post some thoughts and impressions?
"Great time, very friendly people", "Met lots of like-minded individuals to
network with", etc.

~~~
mulation
Yes, after I registered, I did some search, and start to feel anxious because
no comments found anywhere......until I saw this one:)

~~~
po
We're an easy-going group and we just mix about and discuss whatever the
hackers and entrepreneurs there feel like talking about (just like hacker news
really). If you're new, just ask anyone there for Jason or Paul (me) and we'll
make sure you get introduced around.

~~~
mulation
:-) looking forward to meeting your guys later

------
hessenwolf
I'll just drop in mention of the Munich event next Thursday here if that's
okay:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4006602>

------
sgdesign
I'd love to come!

